# New Member And Invention Announcement



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't get it.

This is a device for attaching a pull string onto a steel fish tape?


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@480sparky

I am happy to explain 

With this device, the pullstrings are pushed into the conduit run, instead of being pulled. Shoving the fish tape through the conduit and installing the pullstring is all one operation. This way the electrician, the fish tape, and the bucket of polyline are always in the same location.

Picture this scenario:

Let's assume there is a five gang switch box at ground level, with five conduit runs that each lead to a separate overhead light. Each of these overhead lights is thirty feet above ground level within a warehouse and all five conduits have been approved for QuickFish product use. By using the QuickFish product line, without the use of any hydraulic lift or ladder, an electrician could position himself/herself in front of the five gang switch box, along with a fish tape and a bucket of polyline, and install pull strings in all five of the conduit runs, without moving, taking an additional step, manipulating and climbing a ladder, or using a hydraulic lift. In which case, it would eliminate the need for a second person, the hassle of moving ladders, back and forth walking, and/or perhaps the cost of renting a hydraulic lift.​For further documentation, you can also view the QuickFish instructions: http://www.novelsolutionsonline.com/qfinstruct.pdf or another document, which describes the testing, uses, and limitations of the QuickFish product line: http://www.novelsolutionsonline.com/qfuse.pdf

Bruce


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No offense, but I don't see the advantage of this device. Why not just tie the pull string onto the fishtape itself?


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

Because it automatically disengages from the fish tape upon exiting the conduit run. If you tie a string to a fish tape and shove it through conduit, you will have to walk to the other end of the conduit to untie the string, and thus install the string.

Bruce

EDIT: And many times the other end of the conduit is not readily accessible.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Novel Solutions said:


> .......
> EDIT: And many times the other end of the conduit is not readily accessible.


I have access to the other end......... because I installed it.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@480sparky

Did you ready the scenario provided above? This product eliminates all the back and forth walking associated with pullstring installations.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess I've never been in a scenario like the one described. I push the fishtape through, tie wires on, pull tape back and install wires, and finish the job.

Never in my 20-odd years have I been in a situation where I thought, "Gee, I wish I could could somehow push a jetline up to that box."

Again, no offense, but I see this as a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Neat device, neat solution. Personally I like things like this - might never use it but will put one in a tool box regardless.


Welcome to the site...


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@480sparky

Wires and cables are not always directly installed into conduit systems, otherwise polyline would not exist and you would not see it being sold at local supply houses or major hardware outlets.

As mentioned in the other thread, there is a major corporation that has performed two market evaluations of this patented product, and they are still interested. And I am certain that you buy many of their products in the course of performing your trade.

Bruce


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@eejack

Thank you very much for you input and welcoming. It is a nice solution to a time consuming problem. It comes in four different sizes, 1/2", 3/4", 1", and 1-1/4", each for the respective size of conduit run. How would you like some free samples to show your buddies at the brotherhood and to put in your toolbox?

Bruce


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Novel Solutions said:


> @eejack
> 
> Thank you very much for you input and welcoming. It is a nice solution to a time consuming problem. It comes in four different sizes, 1/2", 3/4", 1", and 1-1/4", each for the respective size of conduit run. How would you like some free samples to show your buddies at the brotherhood and to put in your toolbox?
> 
> Bruce


Bruce,I'll bet if you guys create a Youtube video showing your product in use,I think that would spark up more interest,Something like 5 or 10 minutes will do well In my opinion.

The good news is ,here you will get just about every opinion you can think of.

The Good,The Bad,And the ugly...:laughing:


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@HARRY304E



> Bruce,I'll bet if you guys create a Youtube video showing your product in use,I think that would spark up more interest,Something like 5 or 10 minutes will do well In my opinion.


Actually it is funny that you mention that, because that is my next order of business, however I had to first put my web site in decent condition. So now my primary goal is to create a video, which will clearly demonstrate the usefulness of the idea and product.

I appreciate your input, thanks Harry.

Bruce


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

I like it. It would allow installing strings to be a 1 man job instead of 2 without all the walking.
They better be very cheap individually or the contractors will be motivated to recover them and lose any savings in the labour which is really why you would use these. Nice for telephone pipe jobs where spec requires pull strings and no wire.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Bruce,I'll bet if you guys create a Youtube video showing your product in use,I think that would spark up more interest,Something like 5 or 10 minutes will do well In my opinion.
> 
> The good news is ,here you will get just about every opinion you can think of.
> 
> The Good,The Bad,And the ugly...:laughing:


That's a good point. 
A picture is worth a thousand words. 
Until then I'll keep pushing tape & back pulling wire. 

I read the patent and it looks interesting. 
I wish you luck. Make then different colors. Always easier to spot in a dark mechanical room.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

In a perfect world, I can see how this gadget would work nicely.

In real life there are times when a bare fish tape will not go thru a conduit, especially on a long run with multiple bends. At times it is necessary to twist the fish tape upon it self in order to get thru the conduit.

I can see this gadget coming off the end of the fish tape, springing open, and becoming lodged in the conduit, only to make things more difficult.

I have been very successfull blowing a string and mouse (or a baggy) thru the conduit with a CO2 tank or vac.

Has this gadget been field tested under all real world conditions ?

Good Luck !


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

enough guys-- you are ruining the thread-- I removed the posts.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@Mshea

I am glad you like it 

@Wirenuting

I am surprised you actually read the patent, most people find them boring and hard to understand. I personally enjoy reading a nice patent.

@Ty Wrapp



> In a perfect world, I can see how this gadget would work nicely.
> 
> In real life there are times when a bare fish tape will not go thru a conduit, especially on a long run with multiple bends. At times it is necessary to twist the fish tape upon it self in order to get thru the conduit.
> 
> ...


Yes there are times when a fish tape by itself cannot make it through a conduit, and in a very difficult run, the use of this product will make it even more difficult to push a fish tape through. Many of the issues that you have raised, are addressed in a previously linked document, which is: http://www.novelsolutionsonline.com/qfuse.pdf . This document contains information pertaining to the testing, use, and limitations of this product, and it is a "MUST READ" for anyone planning to use this product.

Additionally, yes, this product has been tested on two actual job sites and did perform well within its limitations, and no, this product has not been "tested under all real world conditions", because it would be impossible, since nearly every conduit run is unique.

I am a very honest and straightforward person, so I will tell you exactly how it is. This product can save a contractor a lot of money over time by following a few simple guidelines, which are:

This product will save you money if a pullstring MUST be installed in a conduit run.
This product will save you money if the product is used within its limitations.
This product will save you money if ladders or a lift is necessary for installing a pullstring.
This product will save you money if a lot of walking is necessary for installing a pullstring.
This product will save you money if a lot of conduits enter a single box.
Please read the linked document pertaining testing, use, and limitations of the QuickFish device.

Bruce


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

How do you know when you are at the end of the run and it released?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Novel Solutions said:


> @Wirenuting
> 
> I am surprised you actually read the patent, most people find them boring and hard to understand. I personally enjoy reading a nice patent.


My father was a linemen and then became a lawyer. He was a patent attorney at Bell Labs. 
He has several inventions under his belt.

When even I was in trouble I had to sit in his library. I could read any book on his shelfs. 
Needless to say being the youngest of 5, I was in trouble a lot.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Bruce,I'll bet if you guys create a Youtube video showing your product in use,I think that would spark up more interest,Something like 5 or 10 minutes will do well In my opinion.
> 
> The good news is ,here you will get just about every opinion you can think of.
> 
> The Good,The Bad,And the ugly...:laughing:


More like two minutes. Anything after that and I have already shut it off.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@Wireless

Approximately 90% of the time, if the string stops dispensing from the polyline bucket or the fish tape hits the side or back of an electrical box, you will know that you have reached the end of the line, and the string is installed. By working within the limitations of the device, you can help reduce the potential of fish tape jamming, in which case there is a slight problem. If a fish tape jam does occur, simply pull the polyline and the fish tape out together, and all is well. 

As electricians, in most instances, we can pretty much tell the difference between a fish tape jamb or if we are hitting the back of a box, sometimes there is even a visual or audible indication, but this is not always the case. A possible solution for a partial remedy would be a light sensing fish tape.

To be perfectly honest, that is the only remaining problem, which is 100% verification that the fish tape has reached the end of the conduit run. If the fish tape reaches the end of the run, the pull string will most definitely be installed.

Bruce


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Just being honest, no offense but there is no way I would use this product. Like has been said, oftentimes the fish tape needs to be twisted or pushed back and forth, and this happens even on what may appear to be a very straight forward conduit run. The chance of it getting stuck in the pipe is a concern and would at best lead to wasted time and string. Also I like to tie my strings off to something rather than rely on something that could get pulled back into the pipe by someone pulling too hard on the wrong string for instance. Also not sure it would work in a conduit with existing wires. 

Its a clever idea but I really can't see it being practical in the real world


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Another issue I can see is getting the fish tape wrapped up in the string as you pull the fish tape back.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@Hippie



> Just being honest, no offense but there is no way I would use this product.


Then I would say you will never reap the benefit that the product has to offer.

When I first started in the electrical trade approximately 20 years ago, my conduit skills were somewhat lacking, however as I progressed in the trade, I made it my own personal goal to become the best conduit bender within my abilities. Tooting my horn, I would have to say that I am pretty darn good at it. During the course of the last 12 years, I would say that it has been very rare for a fish tape to jamb in one of my conduit runs. In cases, where jambing did occur, in most instances, I oversteppped NEC regulations and had more then 360 degrees of bends.

Throughout my years in trade, I have taken apart the conduits runs of others due to jambing, only to find a damaged end, an improperly reamed end, or an end that had not been cut flush, all of which are code violations. In fact I would estimate that 90% of all fish tape jambs occur because of some code violation or the remaining 10% because the fish tape is just struggling after the fourth ninety-degree bend in a very long run.

Bruce


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Novel Solutions said:


> @eejack
> 
> Thank you very much for you input and welcoming. It is a nice solution to a time consuming problem. It comes in four different sizes, 1/2", 3/4", 1", and 1-1/4", each for the respective size of conduit run. How would you like some free samples to show your buddies at the brotherhood and to put in your toolbox?
> 
> Bruce




Of course, free samples are always appreciated.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Novel Solutions said:


> .........Then I would say you will never reap the benefit that the product has to offer......


Quantify the benefits.... in real dollars. Remember, this is a _business decision _on our end_._

True, the product may function as designed. But in the real world, is it _worth buying and using_?

Meaning: How often will the average electrician really, truly need this? Then, will it be available to him/her at that time? Will the SHs even carry it?

Even if there's a hundred of 'em in the shop, that's inventory that must be maintained. Tracking, delivering and collecting them for and after use costs money.

Or are they so small and cheap they're considered 'disposable'? Just like the pull string.... most guys I know never bother to reuse most of the jetline they pull out.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@480sparky

I don't have it documented anywhere, but I recommend only using a fishtape with a solid enclosed eyelet, such as a fiberglass or a wire mesh fish tape. Whereas with a wire fish tape having a bent eyelet, I suppose a situation could occur of hooking the string and pulling it out. I always use fiberglass fish tapes, and I never had one pull out yet.

Bruce


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Novel Solutions said:


> @480sparky
> 
> I don't have it documented anywhere, but I recommend only using a fishtape with a solid enclosed eyelet, such as a fiberglass or a wire mesh fish tape. Whereas with a wire fish tape having a bent eyelet, I suppose a situation could occur of hooking the string and pulling it out. I always use fiberglass fish tapes, and I never had one pull out yet.
> 
> Bruce


See the issues that come about now? You're asking most of us to buy new fishtapes just to use this product. 

Don't get me wrong... I'm not saying it's a bad idea or a poor product. I'm just saying there's an exceedingly small market for it.

Think of it like this: Suppose you participated in a new TV show: _Shark Tank, the EC Edition_. Instead of guys like Mark Cuban and Kevin O'Leary, you must pitch your idea to the owners of five electrical contracting firms to secure financing.

Honestly......... how many will say, "I'm out!"?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Another issue I can see is getting the fish tape wrapped up in the string as you pull the fish tape back.


Then you pull the string back out of the conduit. Its a time saver ken!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Novel Solutions said:


> @eejack
> 
> Thank you very much for you input and welcoming. It is a nice solution to a time consuming problem. It comes in four different sizes, 1/2", 3/4", 1", and 1-1/4", each for the respective size of conduit run. How would you like some free samples to show your buddies at the brotherhood and to put in your toolbox?
> 
> Bruce


While I appreciate the kind offer your samples would be best put in the hands of some of the contractors around here. Those are the folks who would best benefit from your product and would be most likely to purchase them.

I do enjoy tools and gadgets but I seldom deal with situations where I do not have someone to help out with dragging a conduit.

Best of luck


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@480sparky

Cost analysis is very difficult, because each contractor has different goals and methods. As previously mentioned, this product is only financially beneficial if polyline MUST be installed. I know this, because I did a cost analysis at one point, thinking it would be beneficial to have appenctices use these devices to install strings as compared to a journeymen pushing a fish tape. I was astounded to discover that it was actually more expensive for the apprentice, not because of the device, but because of the polyline. When you add it all up, polyline is quite expensive. Whereas, some contractors may be willing to eat the cost of polyline to speed up the job, so that they can move onto the next job.

Whenever pullstrings MUST be installed, this product should be on the job, because it can save an awful lot of time, and eliminate most of the walking, ladders, lifts, and stair climbing. However the real savings come into play for those that are willing to collect and reuse the device. This product is robust enough to allow several reuses. If you throw it away or allow it to go in the trash, it is just like throwing money away. The string must be removed anyway, just clip the string with diagonals and save the device.

I realize this product is not for everyone, especially for those people that try to seek fault, but for those that don't mind trying something new and use the device within its limitations, well I believe they will be pleasantly surprised with results, both monetarily and ease of use.

As for inventory and all that stuff, that is just cost of doing business. One way or another, this product is going to make it to the shelves, and from there, each electrical contractor will have an opportunity to purchase the product.

Bruce


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not trying to 'seek faults' with it.

I'm just attempting to rationalize it's _practical_ uses.

My opinion is not going to doom your efforts, either. I do with you well and hope you succeed.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'm not trying to 'seek faults' with it.
> 
> I'm just attempting to rationalize it's practical uses.
> 
> My opinion is not going to doom your efforts, either. I do with you well and hope you succeed.


Fiberglass fishtapes aren't good for everyday use in my opinion. Fishing a hot panel, sure. Pulling strings in new pipe, easier done with a steel tape. Also a lot of times one guy will run pipe and someone else comes behind them to pull strings, and who's to say they made sure there weren't too many bends and all the ends were reamed and fully seated in the fittings?


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@480sparky



> I'm not trying to 'seek faults' with it.


I was not trying to infer that you or anybody here was trying to find fault with it, I was talking more in general. I understand there will be a lot of skepticism, just like there is most new products.

I did not expect a golden paved road 

As they say, "A picture tells a thousand words", and the future video will truly convey the concept, the product use, and value.

Bruce


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

> Fiberglass fishtapes aren't good for everyday use in my opinion.


I prefer fiberglass myself.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Novel Solutions said:


> I prefer fiberglass myself.


Is this gadget steel or fiberglass?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

If I was stringing 6 conduits that where 130' long each, would this device be a time saver over 2 guys using a simple string and vacuum?


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@Cletis

The quote you provided pertained to a discussion of fish tapes. The device itself is actually made from 0.032" spring wire (standard ASTM A228). However the patent also provides protection for similar devices made of plastic and a future model made be made from plastic.

@360max

First off, I do not recommend using this product in conduit runs with more than 100' of conduit. If we changed your question to 100' runs instead of 130', the vacuum and two guys would definitely be faster.

However, your method involves involves electricity and a vacuum. Now let's change the scenario to 6 conduits that are each 100' long and are being installed with two guys, a fish tape, and a bucket of polyline, having no access to electricity or a vacuum. By using my product, it would not only reduce the time of walking for one man, but it would also cut the cost of wages by one man, and be equally as fast or faster then two men.

Bruce


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

For an outside testimonial, please refer to this thread and forum, post #172.

http://forums.parallax.com/showthre...-Application?p=1127844&viewfull=1#post1127844


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I keep looking at this and reading every reply. 

Since I do most of my work alone, we do have a very large pool if people, I can see the times that I might use it. 
I don't like fiberglass tapes except for the rare occasion. I do have a normal loop on the end of my tapes. But have cut it off when needed. 
My conduit runs are always easy pulls, I clean, ream and offer it coffee when needed. A little time always saves effort IMHO.

I thought those device was capable of being used on a flat tape. But it sounds like it isn't. 

It does look to be easy to use and it would be easy to tell when the run has ended. 
If it will work on a flat tape, will it spread wider as it exits the pipe and fall free allowing me to back pull my tape?


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@Wirenuting

I realize every electrician has their own preference to fish tapes. The co-inventor of this patent prefers a steel tape and I prefer fiberglass, but for testing purposes, I did purchase a nice steel tape, which is an Ideal Tuff-Grip Pro #31-056, 120' X 1/8). During testing, I taped the crevice created by the bended loop on the end with some quality 3M elecrical tape and I had no problem pulling the fish tape out.



> If it will work on a flat tape, will it spread wider as it exits the pipe and fall free allowing me to back pull my tape?


The device is actually a spring, made from spring wire, and it must be compressed to fit inside the conduit. When it reaches the other end of the conduit, the spring springs back open to its original shape, thus disengaging from the fish tape and allowing fish tape removal. Plain and simple.

Bruce


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Novel Solutions said:


> @Wirenuting
> 
> I realize every electrician has their own preference to fish tapes. The co-inventor of this patent prefers a steel tape and I prefer fiberglass, but for testing purposes, I did purchase a nice steel tape, which is an Ideal Tuff-Grip Pro #31-056, 120' X 1/8). During testing, I taped the crevice created by the bended loop on the end with some quality 3M elecrical tape and I had no problem pulling the fish tape out.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
That's the answer I was looking for. 

Does the co-inventor prefer ground up or ground down with receptacles??? 
Ah never mind, that's another thread.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

> Does the co-inventor prefer ground up or ground down with receptacles???


LOL I don't know, because I never asked him. As for me, I prefer the ground down


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Novel Solutions said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I am new here at Electrician Talk and I look forward to many interesting conversations.
> 
> ...


Well Bruce everyone has a idea or two or three. Funny but many years ago i had a few ideas we designed manufactured and patented a few things for the electrical trade .
Good luck to you we hope it takes off dont give up ever remember you must sell it and thats the hardest part after your patent . What ever you spend to make you will spend three times that amount to market trust me on this .


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@piperunner

Thanks for "well" wishes, I truly appreciate that. Yea, the marketing is going to be tuff, but perhaps it will soon be out of my hands.

Bruce


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*I see pros and cons..*

some more obvious than others.

One pro that jumps out at me - and some of you will see it -
Are those nagging data sleeves, I have installed and pulled strings into literally hundreds of them over the years.
Some easy some challenging, The longer ones I have pushed in THHN-(bosses not mine) so as to save time up and down the ladder.

So, with that said, I can see a savings.
Providing the product is affordable- Cheap-disposable.

Set up an apprentice with a fiberglass snake - That THEY are responsible for-
and a bucket of string - then have at it.
In this situation i can see a labor saver.:thumbsup:


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

Just in case anyone is interested, here is a link to the instructions, which is included with each package of the QuickFish product.

http://www.novelsolutionsonline.com/qfinstruct.pdf

Bruce


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I like the device. Poo Poo on the doubters. I too am concerned about the twisting tape to get through pipe. I also see the device could assist that problem with the coned shape that it has. I also noted the pipe had to be inspected/certified. Then taking into account the fishtape has no kinks, bends, rusty or corroded spots. This is damn near impossible unless the tape is new.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

> I also noted the pipe had to be inspected/certified.


The only requirement is that the conduit run be installed by a competent electrician with a fair degree of craftsmanship. Which is basically covered by NEC regulations.

Any person that installs a conduit run which has kinks, cuts the end off at a 45 degree angle, or does not properly ream their conduit, should not even consider using this product. 

Bruce


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Do you think this is quicker than using a standard line blower? I suppose the advantage would be you wouldn't need electricity on the job site but I think a blower might be faster. Just my opinion.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Novel Solutions said:


> The only requirement is that the conduit run be installed by a competent electrician with a fair degree of craftsmanship. Which is basically covered by NEC regulations.
> 
> Any person that installs a conduit run which has kinks, cuts the end off at a 45 degree angle, or does not properly ream their conduit, should not even consider using this product.
> 
> Bruce


So what you're really saying: It's not Cletis-proof!:laughing:


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

> Do you think this is quicker than using a standard line blower? I suppose the advantage would be you wouldn't need electricity on the job site but I think a blower might be faster. Just my opinion.


It is only as fast as you can push the fish tape through a conduit run 

Yes, one of the main advantages is that you do not need electricity, but another is that you don't need high dollar equipment either.

For example, lets suppose there is a good size job, where many runs must have strings installed. Instead of supplying half a dozen apprentices with a bunch of high dollar Greenlee Blower/Vac systems, simply hand them each a fish tape and a couple packages of QuickFish springs.

Bruce


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

And








And








My solo setup, but to each their own.


----------



## djmessina (Apr 29, 2012)

*Milwaukee vac*

18v Milwaukee vac and string with those plastics red flags that Home Depot gives to customers for oversized loads is what I use. I'd put money down that even with the walking back and forth that's the fastest method to pull string a long conduit run.

I do however like the idea of giving cheaply plastic devices to my apprentices and keeping them from destroying my vacuum.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

djmessina said:


> 18v Milwaukee vac and string with those plastics red flags that Home Depot gives to customers for oversized loads is what I use. I'd put money down that even with the walking back and forth that's the fastest method to pull string a long conduit run.
> 
> I do however like the idea of giving cheaply plastic devices to my apprentices and keeping them from destroying my vacuum.


I prefer using Greenlee mice! I've used bags on 3" and larger conduit but like the mouse.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I find the nearest air drop and hook a hose and valve to it. You can blow a bag or mouse through 300' of 4" in 3 seconds


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been thinking about this objectively and reading all the comments, but I have a different reason why I wouldn't purchase this tool.

Why would I install a string in a pipe that I have already pushed the fish tape thru? Every place I have worked for, we only used string for runs the fish tape wasn't long enough for and at that point this device is useless.

Another criticism (sorry). Let's take your first example, the one about the 5G switch and the conduits. You typically aren't going to pull those with one person. You'll end up skinning the wires. So if you have two people there for the pull(s) you'll just push the tape and be done with it.

I wouldn't use it, but I appreciate your ingenuity. :thumbsup:


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

@Deep Cover



> Why would I install a string in a pipe that I have already pushed the fish tape thru? Every place I have worked for, we only used string for runs the fish tape wasn't long enough for and at that point this device is useless.


After you spend several more years in the trade, I suppose you will look back on this post, and say....


> I cannot believe I said that.


There are several reasons for putting strings in conduits, and to cover all these reasons would be an in depth topic and a lot of typing for me. So instead of trying to cover a variety of reasons, I will provide you with one solid reason.

In many states, there are different classifications of licensing. For instance, one classification may allow you to provide all the conduit runs for a fire system, but unless you have the proper classification, you are not allowed to pull wire or cable through those conduits, and in many instances, you are required to install strings in the conduit that you provide.

Bruce


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

From Inventor's Digest Nov 2012

The Lander Zone: *Finding the Dream Sponsor For Your Invention*

A good point that has been echoed here on this forum.



> _The surest way to success is to modify an existing product or to invent something that your customers will immediately understand just by looking at it, as a substitute for something they already use-something that already has a well-established market. If you have to convince people that they need it, you've got problems. People are creatures of habit. They are comfortable in their present ruts. And changing them to buy something they don't know they want is really tough_.


That being said, I understand your invention and am open to trying them out but I am skeptical that it will work as advertised without fail.


----------



## Novel Solutions (Jan 14, 2013)

A professional video demonstration sure would help to convince some folks.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Novel Solutions said:


> A professional video demonstration sure would help to convince some folks.


Well you can make a video let me pass on a little advise you may make a video. 
I can tell you it is not that easy . Advertise flyers video disc sent out to electrical companys this is what happens you spend $10k on flyers with nice videos send it out in the mail . When these contractors get the mail 
the office 90 % of the time trash it they only look at bussiness mail only .
Now you go on u tube no one will look at it ever U tube is a waste of time 
no one takes it to heart because theres to many its like a needle in a haystack . Theres only one way to sell go out in the field and show it
you need the worker to see it and use it then you might get interest.
A web site is a waste of money if your not Greenlee no one will vist your site because if its a new product they dont know it so there not looking for it take this as true fact i know ive been there once you spend another $8 k for your pro web designed site and no hits ever its dead .
You must go out and sell it people need to see it in there hand .
Then theres the ones who ask for a free sample i was a small time inventor all my money was invested in tool manufacturing of products were not rich and some idiot wants my product free.
I can also tell you a patent doesnt mean anything its sales . Only big tool companys can sell a product because they can drop one million on anything and take the loss that year a guy like me or you cant.
Trust me iam not just telling a made up story if you have any questions just ask .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Novel Solutions said:


> The only requirement is that the conduit run be installed by a *competent electrician* with a fair degree of craftsmanship. Which is basically covered by NEC regulations.
> 
> Any person that installs a conduit run which has kinks, cuts the end off at a 45 degree angle, or does not properly ream their conduit, should not even consider using this product.
> 
> Bruce


Obviously, because this product introduces a seperate element from the fish itself that can become disengaged , and then *stuck* within say..... a UG run

In fact, running such a device against the bell ends _alone_ may be enough

But the _glaring_ redundancy is, i thought every '_compitent electrican' _knew enough about pipe fishing to make a loop out of the end the diameter of the pipe ,which is how standard fish tapes fly through 4" pipe like_ sh*t through a goose_ , AND ties the pulls string to it as well

~CS~


----------

